

Hacker who posted on Facebook CEO's Wall Hired - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/09/palestinian-hacker-who-posted-on-facebook-ceo-wall-hired-by-crowd-investment-platform-eureeca.html

======
ArabGeek
he was unemployed for about 2 years

